# Journey with orphaned kittens



## Babyblue033 (Feb 1, 2011)

It's been about 3 weeks since I took in a litter of 1-week old kittens, dropped off at the vet's office. It's been a rough journey and sadly I lost one (RIP Bennie) but finally the remaining kittens are doing better and growing up quickly. I kept a blog sort of recording their progress and posting pictures and videos, so I wanted to share 

CrittersNest

And of course, these kittens will be looking for great homes in a few weeks once they're old enough so please kindly spread the word. I'm outside of NYC 

Here's a teaser picture of Sunnie, the baby of the group.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Awwwwe!


----------

